# Tech Blasts Way to Savings



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

This is interesting

https://www.agweb.com/article/tech-blasts-way-to-savings-naa-chris-bennett/


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

There is our future.....I sure hope this develops fully. I know it will tick off big M and others. But most likely they will just raise the price of chems to make up for the much less volume used.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> There is our future.....I sure hope this develops fully. I know it will tick off big M and others. But most likely they will just raise the price of chems to make up for the much less volume used.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Since the government is into subsidizing things they should subsidize this technology to get more of it out there. I'm being sarcastic sort of. I don't think the government should subsidize any business. But if they are going to do it for a company like Tesla they should do it for these companies.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Very cool....


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Herbicides are applied to all green matter. So you can't use this after the crop has emerged I'm guessing. Prior to crop emergence is when you apply your residuals and that goes across everything. This was probably dreamed up 15 years ago when people thought you could get by with one shot of Roundup per year. I'm probably missing something here and there's probably a place for it but with cover crops involved in most burn Downs I can't see much good but I'm open to pursue and herbicides savings so I'll look at it


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

I'm with endrow, this thing is 10 years late. barring cover crops this can only be used 2 times a year, spring burn down but you need to have some residual and actually want full coverage. best bet is late fall spray but hardly anybody does that yet, besides you get residual with most products used at this time. I think it's cool and is in the ballpark of what most are trying to do these days with only applying where and what is needed but don't thing I'll be investing any money.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

This reminds me of a similar technology used to combat sea lice in commercial fisheries. A large machine is set in the middle of the pond and has an optical scanner that scans every fish that swims by. If it sees a sea lice attached to the fish, it shoots the lice with a laser and the lice drops off.


----------

